# Ford 460 vs chevy 454



## ldscdeb (May 2, 2005)

hi.  i'm suppose to buy a sun voyager tomorrow for $30,000.  I was so excited about it until today.  everyone is telling me I should have a chevy engine.  now my 1995 home on wheels is not looking so good to me.  help.  deb


----------



## jkill2001 (May 3, 2005)

Ford 460 vs chevy 454

well speaking from being a owner of the ford 460 i love it. no problems at all and has plenty of pulling power. even tho i have driven the 454 at work and i must say it was a difference but i'd prefer my 460.


----------



## ldscdeb (May 3, 2005)

Ford 460 vs chevy 454

thank you.  i also did lots of searching, and I know that it will get me around the united states


----------



## Poppa (May 3, 2005)

Ford 460 vs chevy 454

Rest easy guy, it mostly and opinionated question. Me I am a Chevy man but I have a dodge 440 and with tlc and good maintenance either will do you good.

Kinda like a wife, take care of them and they will take care of you :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (May 3, 2005)

Ford 460 vs chevy 454

Back in 1995 there really was not a lot of differenc between the Ford and the GM chassis under motorhomes. You don't say how long this one is, but be very careful of the weight when compared to the gross weight rating. You might be wise to get it weighed before you buy it. As a general rule, at that time Ford had a little better handeling, but GM had a better ride. Over all, the difference was not great, as long as the engine and transmission have been well cared for. Mostly it is the old Ford versus Chevy argument and just sentiment.


----------



## C Nash (May 3, 2005)

Ford 460 vs chevy 454

If you think you should have bought a chevy 454 just put the chevy emblem on and you won't know the difference :laugh:  Drove and raced Chevy's for a long time and then went and bought a ford MH.  Made me sick to look at that ford emblem on the steering wheel so I pasted a Bow Tie on over it . Runs fine now


----------

